# Top 35 Things I Learned In 2011



## Arnold (Nov 28, 2011)

Top 35 Things I Learned In 2011 by Marc David With 2011 coming to an end, I???ve learned a few things myself. And in 2012, I have no doubts, I???ll be learning a lot more. I???m stronger and more fit now than I was 5 years ago. I thought 5 years ago I was the [...]

*Read More...*


----------

